
Preparing for Continuous Delivery: Understanding your deployment process - lucaswilric
http://rdbl.co/preparing-cd
======
quintes
I've prepared packages and distributable for many enterprises and it's always
CD as in continuous delivery not deployment, except on dev servers. A delivery
may be a zip archive run via bash or powershell, or more of traditional msi
packages and if necessary installed as part of the build pipeline. But
remember, delivery means the package is delivered, it doesn't have to be
installed.. But it could, and I've built releases this Week alone that _large
government agency here_ has allowed me to deploy as it contained just the
change they needed.

------
InquisitiveMe
I wonder how many companies are really using Continuous Deployment. Can
somebody share their experience with that.? Is it feasible to remove QA people
and dedicate that to developers?

~~~
lucaswilric
It's feasible, as long as you can tolerate a bug for a short time. The
advantage is that once you notice a bug, there's less in the way of getting a
fix out to production.

And let's face it: we're all tolerating bugs in production all the time.

As an aside, CD doesn't obviate QA or testing. It strongly favours automated
testing over the manual flavour, especially during integration, but even then
there's nothing stopping you from conducting manual tests on your branch
before integration.

